# 2.0T FSI UOA - RLI 5w40 / 20w50 Mix - 5.7k miles



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2335524#Post2335524


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

I do not believe these engine's bearings contain lead.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*goes to show ya*



Super Hans said:


> I do not believe these engine's bearings contain lead.


the value of a uoa


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

gmikel said:


> the value of a uoa


:laugh:


----------

